# 1-Inch Pipe Clamp Fixture



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a 1" black pipe (48") that I'd like to use as a pipe clamp.
I searched the web extensively, but can't find a suitable clamp fixture.

Does anyone know if a 1" pipe clamp fixture exists?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Never seen one, but with the cost of pipe for readily available clamp fittings, why not go with something easier to find? A 4' section of iron pipe goes for around $10 at home stores.

I'd save the 1" pipe, that'd make a good breaker bar.


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

I did check the size and it is 1".

I already have two 3/4" pipe clamps.

Rick, you're exactly the person I was aiming my question at.

I'll just have to figure opur something else to use this pipe with.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't want to beat a dead horse here, but

1" pipe has a 1.315" O.D.

3/4" pipe has a 1.050" O.D.

1/2" pipe has a 0.840" O.D.


----------

